# I'm baaacckkkk.....



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ahh it's so nice to be back! Got a new laptop, my very first one.  It is an Asus 500 gb harddrive, intel processor dual core 2.13, great graphics. It's nice and I got it for a great price. Just got my router set up with wireless connectivity.  It's going to be so much fun. You all will be seeing a lot of me... haha

Updates.... We had a nice Christmas, Zach got more toys than he can play with. He still prefers the DVD cases... lol He will be 10 months on the 22nd.

Helena turned 4 years old on January 4th and she is the same ol same ol. 

And as for me, well I am doing good. On the ol fierce job hunt. :woof:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

glad to finally have you back! missed you around here!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

glad to see you back


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good to hear from you!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good to have ya back.OMG Zach is gonna be 10 months old already!!!Man how time flies


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wondered where ya been. Welcome back


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

thanks everyone! I missed you all too. I will have to get some new pics of Zach up. He's cruising around the furniture now and using his push toy to walk with it. He took like 2 steps from the couch to the love seat that are right next to each other a couple days ago. Wont be long


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

YAY Megan, so good to see you back, I am glad to hear all is well

HAPPY LATE BIRTHDAY HELENA 

I have been keepin tabs of Zachary on FB, he is gettin gsooo big


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here are some recent pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY MUH HIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad your back girl, it's been way way to long.
OMG look at all that hair on the little man, he's gotten so so big, holy 
We need lots lots more pics 

(fat hugs)


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm sooo glad to be back too!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY Now I'm throwin you a party


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

heres my new toy. 
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks - ASUS K52F

omg Krystal, I love that! Your either on the bus or off the bus..... im on lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

EVERY BODY ON THE BUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am on the bus, omg Megan look how big he is gettin, girl I have missed yoU


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I know it was a rough couple of months! I guess im not VIP anymore.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok lets start a petition!!!!

Give SGH her V.I.P. back

sign below

......................................

......................................

......................................

......................................


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol @ Krystal. I need your suggestions in the pm i sent you


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Gotcha


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Megan needs to be in VIP  PLEASEEEEEEEE


----------

